# Jinx ! You better believe it.



## coldwater diver (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not sure if you all have your own superstitions, but I do. One of mine is never put your snow shovels away until end of May early June, or anything related to winter. So Im driving home this past weekend and my neighbor Joe is removing all the plow stakes from his front lawn(Just so the town plow guy leaves his lawn alone). I stopped my car told him to put them back or else we are going to get slammed w a storm. He laughed thought I was messin around. Well thanks alot Joe we got a Nor Easter on its way this Sunday ready to dump at least 7" of snow. I plan to see him Sunday to personally thank him.
                                    So keep those snow shovels out, and in the meanwhile don't do anything foolish like open an umbrella in the house.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 18, 2016)

LOL. We have nothing to do with instantly changing the weather. Climate change, caused by us over a few hundred years, will continue to cause wackiness, as it had quite a bit up here in the last couple years.
Dry places may get wet (not talking alcohol here,) and warm places may get cold. Otherwise, droughts in some areas will increase and flooding in others.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 19, 2016)

Good news My neighbor let me put the plow stakes back for a couple of weeks anyway. Now i guess I will just have to keep my fingers crossed.   :  )


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 19, 2016)

That's like planting tematers b'for Memorial Day. It's just not a very good idea.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 19, 2016)

Superstitions are funny. I don't have them anymore but I sure did when I played baseball. NEVER step on the foul line going to or from the field for example. Strange I didn't have any while playing other sports.      Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 20, 2016)

That bit with the stakes is too funny!! only superstition we bottle diggers in Sacto had was not trying to name what bottles we wanted the most before digging a dump or privy, cause sure enough whatever bottle happened to be mentioned we never saw a piece or a whole one wherever we were digging at the time it was mentioned.......Andy


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have luck when I dig a horseshoe and hang it in a tree where I'm digging for bottles.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> That's like planting tematers b'for Memorial Day. It's just not a very good idea.



That the gospel your preaching Eric!

Last snow update 3" ish, I can live with that.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2016)

Im liking all these bottle superstitions. I have a place I have dove for years now and have found some amazing finds there. It takes me a couple of hours to get there so I stop in a Dunkin Donuts get a nice medium regular French Vanilla hot coffee. My first time in, the person was so nice I tipped the two last bucks I had. Did my dive and found some great glass. Every time I go now I stop in and get my Coffee there, tip well and hope I find something great. So far its worked very well.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 21, 2016)

that's real Karma you got going there, keep it up.........


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2016)

myersdiggers1998 said:


> I have luck when I dig a horseshoe and hang it in a tree where I'm digging for bottles.


It would be my luck to have the horse shoe fall out of the tree and hit me in the head while at the bottom of the hole.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 23, 2016)

The worst thing you can ask a cop is "Busy today?". It will make an airplane fall from the sky and land on a traffic jam on the highway.  That one phrase has resulted in more chaos than I can put into words.  There is nothing worse.  Also, if you mention a crazy person by name in conversation, they will call for the police within the hour.  Seen it too many times...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 24, 2016)

I have to say I have always been very anti-superstitious.  It's all a numbers game, and there will always be instances that can be attributed to "good luck" or "bad luck".  I've been on plenty of digs where I intentionally tried to jinx myself just to prove that it's nonsense, and found great stuff.  Other times I would try to get as much good "karma" as some call it piled up, and found absolutely nothing.  The way I see it, if God wants me to find bottles, then I will find bottles (and be sure to thank Him!).  If I don't find anything, then he just wanted me to get a workout.  I've had lots of collectors remark how lucky I am when it comes to digging.  If there's one thing I've learned about luck, it's that God controls it.  He is my "luck".


----------



## botlguy (Mar 24, 2016)

Taylor, you're a man after my own heart. Those who get carried away with superstitions need JESUS in their lives. Now there's something to count on.       Jim


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes.  I can't begin to count all my blessings, even when I don't find a thing.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 24, 2016)

Isnt there some kind of saying " A bad day of bottle Diggin(Diving), beats A good day of work"  ?    Something like that I know Ive heard it somewhere before, It will come to me. 
Im just glad to be alive doing what I love to do.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 24, 2016)

There is something that does happen to me and i was wondering if it happens to anyone else. I have a way of finding a broken half to something and it may take years and I will find a whole example.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 25, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> View attachment 170393View attachment 170394There is something that does happen to me and i was wondering if it happens to anyone else. I have a way of finding a broken half to something and it may take years and I will find a whole example.


Found part of a Crescent Bitters once.  I HOPE that happens to me...


----------

